# Dodge Charger, General Lee edition



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

> THIS IS THE 2006 DODGE CHARGER "GENERAL LEE" EDITION. 1 0F 3 IN PRODUCTION. THE DUKE BOYS WOULD JUST LOVE TO OUT RUN THE LAW IN THIS BAD BOY. This idea was created on a cocktail napkIn at about 1:30 am in a brainstorming session by the CustomSouth team. This auction was designed to give the public a "sneak peek" of what is to come.We are only taking offers at this time, "the General" will go up for auction on August 5, opening night of the new Dukes of Hazard Movie.












Get yours now 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodg...iewItemQQcategoryZ6199QQitemZ4566194815QQrdZ1


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Thats a good way to ruin a nice car.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Not possible to replace the original  

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Probably the only car in production which may actually look better with that silly flag on top.

:eeps: 

(Give me a minute while I get my flame suit out of the closet...)


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

You'll probably have to weld the doors shut yourself. I'm pretty sure Daisy is an aftermarket accessory.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

alee said:


> You'll probably have to weld the doors shut yourself. I'm pretty sure Daisy is an aftermarket accessory.


 :rofl: :rofl: 
Daisy's the only redeeming feature!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

machmeter said:


> Probably the only car in production which may actually look better with that silly flag on top.
> 
> :eeps:
> 
> (Give me a minute while I get my flame suit out of the closet...)


You don't like it... good I think I'll buy one then. :rofl:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

machmeter said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> Daisy's the only redeeming feature!


I'd imagine monthly payments on Daisy will exceed the cost of the car.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

alee said:


> I'd imagine monthly payments on Daisy will exceed the cost of the car.


But perhaps still worth every penny


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

So, did they weld all FOUR doors shut?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

No Daisy? Bummer  

How did you come across this Alee....  

Shopping for a Dodge Charger are we? :eeps: 

:angel:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> No Daisy? Bummer
> 
> How did you come across this Alee....
> 
> ...


I was looking for General Lee decals to put on my car.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

alee said:


> I was looking for General Lee decals to put on my car.


 :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> I was looking for General Lee decals to put on my car.


Where's that pic of your version of it I posted a long time ago? I can't find it anymore.. must've gotten buried as the board went through its various server updates...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Where's that pic of your version of it I posted a long time ago? I can't find it anymore.. must've gotten buried as the board went through its various server updates...


I guess I'll just have to make a new one tonight.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> I guess I'll just have to make a new one tonight.


Here's a starter... 

http://www.buildagenerallee.com/

Ah! here we go..... :angel:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I always loved the General Lee ... I am sure they will go up in price now that the movie is out ...


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

I bet it looks good airborne :thumbup: .


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Poseur.


----------

